
Do You Earn Less Than a Silicon Valley Intern? - patrick_99
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-04-27/do-you-earn-less-than-a-silicon-valley-intern
======
mate_addict
Honestly, I feel a bit baffled by these figures. In Germany you'd need years
of experience (decades? not sure) and perhaps a phd for a similar wage. Of
course you can't completely compare the costs of living, but I suspect even at
big firms you are more likely to be well below 1000 € as an intern, if paid at
all.

------
alexc05
_sigh_ yes.

~~~
gcatalfamo
It is clear now I would be earning more if I worked as an assistant for one of
those interns...and I am a project manager

~~~
alexc05
I hear you! I'm a developer with 20 years experience including managing teams
& production environments, and some of those outside estimates _double_ my
salary.

